# Cobalt has a white spot on his head, pacing



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Cobalt has been acting strangely the past few days.

He continually paces in front of the acrylic, and flares occasionally. I figured this was fairly normal since he has to get used to seeing his reflection, etc.

So this morning I went to his tank and found he has developed an odd white spot on his head (see attached picture, sorry for the blur, he's hard to get when moving so much). Also, he's had those grayish scales you can see behind the white spot since I got him. I'm not sure what this is, besides pacing he still has an appetite and is generally responsive.

Also, there is some sort of odd clearish thing "hanging" on the end of his front right fin thing (forgot what those were called, the ones that hand down).


Here's my answers to the questions:


Housing 
What size is your tank? 5 gal
What temperature is your tank? 78
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? aqueon/bio gold
How often do you feed your betta fish? about 5 pellets a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once every 3 days until I start cycling

What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? around 50% for now

What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: .25
Nitrite: 
Nitrate:
pH: 8.3
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? white spot on head, odd clear thing "hanging" onto tip of long fin thing by head
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? not much, he's always paced alot
When did you start noticing the symptoms? this morning
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? nope
Does your fish have any history of being ill? I've only had him about 9 days now
How old is your fish (approximately)? no clue, got him from petsmart, though since his fins have an odd growth pattern, it is possible he has had a bad case of fin rot in the past and has recovered from it


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Well this morning I checked on him and the white spot isn't as pronounced, so I guess it's getting better. I just did a partial water change yesterday so that's probably what helped...


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

By the looks of it, it could be fungus. How is he doing today?any better? I would try some anti fungal if not. IT is too big of a spot to be ich...


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

As of today, the white spot is gone 

But now there's a white spot on his fin...

It's not fuzzy or anything, and there is only one D:


----------

